# Unexpected Error when Downloading Additional Game Data



## AngryVillagr (Dec 13, 2019)

Pretty much the title. 

Support Code 802-1-004-000-04B

Has anyone experienced this error before and how did you get around it?


I'm using a Moto G4 phone running Android 7.0 with 2 GB RAM so I know it meets the min specs to even run ACPC.


----------



## Ossiran (Dec 14, 2019)

According to Reddit, it seems to be a known problem with Moto phones that's been around for a year. The best suggestion seems to be to clear your cache, make sure your app is up-to-date, and check that your connection is good. Then just hope it works.


----------

